# أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

فى البداية ​ 



-- عاوز أعرف , فيه تحية للمسيحين ... عندنا المسلمين بنقول سلام عليكم و رحمة الله ...​ 

-- عاوز أعرف ليه دايماً بشوف المسيح مقيد على صليب ..... هل ده كان تعذيب ,, ولا أيه ؟​ 

-- دخلت مرة الكنيسة مع واحد صاحبى مسيحى ... لقيت جوه كل شاب واقف يتكلم مع بنت ​ 

و مجموعة شباب بيهزروا مع بعض .... مش المفروض أن ده مكان مقدس و لازم يكون فيه وقار​ 

و أحترام و لا أنا فاهم غلط ........​ 


ياريت التوضيح لأنى عاوز أفهم حاجات كتير لسه ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 أغسطس 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> فى البداية ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اين وجدته مقيد على الصليب!. ام تقصد مصلوبا على الصليب الرجاء التوضيح. *
*التقيد يعني ربط يديه ورجليه او احدهما! هكذا افهمها انا.*

*تقول :-- دخلت مرة الكنيسة مع واحد صاحبى مسيحى ... لقيت جوه كل شاب واقف يتكلم مع بنت *
*اقول لك بلاش افتراء لان بيت الرب هو للصلاة، الا اللهم اذا دخلت والصلاة قد انتهت والناس برحبوا ببعض بفرح وبسلام المسيح . وانت خيالك الاسلامي شطح لبعيد!*
*ارجوا الحذر من عباراتك عزيزي. وشكرا لك*

*اجمل عبارة قلتها هي:*

*و لا أنا فاهم غلط ........* لاتعليق.​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *اين وجدته مقيد على الصليب!. ام تقصد مصلوبا على الصليب الرجاء التوضيح. *
> *التقيد يعني ربط يديه ورجليه او احدهما! هكذا افهمها انا.*
> 
> *تقول :-- دخلت مرة الكنيسة مع واحد صاحبى مسيحى ... لقيت جوه كل شاب واقف يتكلم مع بنت *
> ...




أولاً : أنا بصراحة مش عارف مصلوب ولا مقيد بس أنا بشوفه واقف ووراه الصليب 

ثانياً : أنا فعلاً دخلت الكنيسة ... مش عارف بقى قبل الصلاة ولا بعد الصلاة 

بس أنا بقول اللى شوفته ....

ثالثاً : أنا قاصد أكتب كلمة ولا أنا اللى فهمت غلط لأنى حسيت أن اللى هيرد هياخد

كلامى بمعنى مختلف عن اللى أقصده 

رابعاً : كنت ممكن أسجل بأى أسم مسيحى بس أنا حابب أعرف أكتر عن المسيحية ليس إلا​


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 أغسطس 2008)

*اهلا بك عزيزي شريف واهلا باسئلتك، لكن ارجوا ان  تكتب الاسلئه ليس باسلوب مش عارف ده ولا ده ، انظر ردك عزيزي تقول مش عارف مصلوب ولا مقيد ثم مش عارف قبل الصلاة ولا بعد انتهاء الصلاة، نحن لا نتضايق من الاسئلة لكن يجب ان يكون السؤال واضح.*
*على كل حال اهلا بك  في هذا المنتدى المبارك ونرجوا لك الاستفادة والافادة والرب يبارك.*

*وهذه وردة لك من بتوع العشرة جنية :16_14_20::16_14_21::16_14_20:*​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> *اهلا بك عزيزي شريف واهلا باسئلتك، لكن ارجوا ان  تكتب الاسلئه ليس باسلوب مش عارف ده ولا ده ، انظر ردك عزيزي تقول مش عارف مصلوب ولا مقيد ثم مش عارف قبل الصلاة ولا بعد انتهاء الصلاة، نحن لا نتضايق من الاسئلة لكن يجب ان يكون السؤال واضح.*
> *على كل حال اهلا بك  في هذا المنتدى المبارك ونرجوا لك الاستفادة والافادة والرب يبارك.*
> 
> *وهذه وردة لك من بتوع العشرة جنية :16_14_20::16_14_21::16_14_20:*​



تسلم على الورد اللى بـ 10 جنية :t30:

طيب أنت لسه مش فهمتنى حاجة 

عرفنى بقى أجابات للأسئلة دى ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 أغسطس 2008)

*حاضر عزيزي: تفضل اسال السؤال الاول.
 هل السؤال هو لماذا دائما ترى المسيح معلق على الصلب ام انا فهمت غلط لان سؤالك غامض ويحتاج لتوضيح.*


----------



## fredyyy (22 أغسطس 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> ​
> 
> رابعاً : كنت ممكن أسجل بأى أسم مسيحى بس أنا حابب *أعرف أكتر عن المسيحية* ليس إلا​


 


*أخي العزيز : *

*المعرفة تبدأ من الداخل الى الخارج*

*قبل أن تعرف عن المسيحية تعلَّم من هو المسيح*

*ولا تنظر الى المؤمنين بعين إبليس ...  بل بعين الله الطاهرة *


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *حاضر عزيزي: تفضل اسال السؤال الاول.
> هل السؤال هو لماذا دائما ترى المسيح معلق على الصلب ام انا فهمت غلط لان سؤالك غامض ويحتاج لتوضيح.*





لماذا هو معلق ؟؟؟​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخي العزيز : *
> 
> *المعرفة تبدأ من الداخل الى الخارج*
> 
> ...




و الله أنا كنت حالاً ببحث عن مكان أطلب فيه طلب ::: و طلبى هو 

أنا عاوز أعرف المسيحية من البداية كأنى طفل .....


لو سمحت أنا مش فاهم قصدك من الجملة دى


ولا تنظر الى المؤمنين بعين إبليس ...  بل بعين الله الطاهرة​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

اظاهر انك ما تعرف عن المسيحية اي شي
المهم اخي العزيز
 المسيح صلب على الصليب..لم يقيد..لم يقيدوه..
لكن صلبوه و عذبوه لاجل ان يفدي البشرية من الخطايا التي نعملها و اللي عقابها الموت..
لان الله طرد ادم بسبب الخطيئة و الناس جميعهم خطاة و عقوبة الخطية موت 
و الله  ما بيحب الموت لالنا...لذلك أرسل لنا ذبيحة و هو المسيح صار ذبيحة لاجلنا
قديما كانو يقدمون ذبائح حيوانية لاجل الله لكن هذه الذبائح لم تكفر عن ذنبهم
 لان المذبوح لازم يكون طاهر عشان يطهر 
و لازم يكون معصوم عن الخطيئة عشان يحمل الخطايا...
لهذا الله ارسل المسيح ليفدينا و صارة كذبيحة ليكفر بها خطايانا
و بهذا تصالح الله و الانسان و صار لنا طريق مع الله
اذا عندك اي استفسار عن اللي قلتو اسالني  ​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

و اما عن الكنيسة اللي قلتها..
فهذه كانت بعد او قبل بدا الصلاة و القداس...
الناس يتكلمون مع بعضهم البعض و يرحبون خاصة اذا كانوا يعرفوك 
اما في القداس و بدا الكنيسة..فالكل يصلي و يسبح و يسمع للكاهن و الواعظ
و تقول انه مكان للوقار و الاحترام..هو لما يكون الناس تتكلم و تهزار معناه ما فيش احترام او وقار؟ 
سلام الرب ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 أغسطس 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> لماذا هو معلق ؟؟؟​


*عزيزي شريف نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بان السيدالمسيح علق على خشبةالصليب من اجل فدائنا نحن البشر من حكم الموت الذي اخذه ابوينا الاولين ادم وحواء عندما اخطئوا في الجنة وعصوا وصية الله..*
*طبعا الموضوع يحتاج لشرح اكثر وستخرج من ذهنك اسئلة عدة للتوضيح عن المسيحية ومن هم المسيحيين. فلا مشكله ان اردت اي ايضاح عن ذلك.*

*بالنسبة للسؤال لماذا هو معلق على خشبةالصليب، اقول هو علق على خشبة الصليب لانه فدانا نحن البشر فداءا ابديا 
يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس: "وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الى الاقداس فوجد فداء ابديا( عبرانيين 9: 12).
اي لم نعد محتاجين لتقديم الذبائح الحيوانية لله كما فعل اجدادنا. لانهم كانوا يقدمون ذبائح حيوانية كمحرقات للة لكي يعفوا عنهم وعن خطايا السهو الذي سقطوا فيه. اما الخطايا التي ارتكبت عمدا فلم يكن لها اي مغرة قديما.*

*وشبه السيد المسيح بالحمل لقد قال عنه يوحنا المعمدان هوذا حمل الله الرافع خطايا العالم( يوحنا 1: 29). فهذا الحمل الوديع قدم نفسه ذبيحة لاجلنا. وذبح على خشبة الصليب من اجلنا وسفك دمه لذلك.*
*اكيد سوف تقول ان الامر صعب الفهم بالنسبة لك لكني تعمدت ان اكتب هكذا لكي تقتبس الذي لم تفهمة ونشرحه وبذلك نكون قد اوضحنا امور الفداء الخاصة بعقيدتنا المسيحية.*

*لكن يجب الانتباه الى ان السيد المسيح لا قبر له على الارض! لانه قام من الاموات ، وابائناالقديسين علمونا ان لا نحمل الصليب وعليه صورة السيد المسيح مصلوبا..لماذا ..لانه قام من بين الاموت.. وانتصر على الموت..فاذا سالني ابني لماذا لا يوجد المسيح على الصليب؟ اقول له لانه قام من الاموات. لكن بعض الحرفيين يضعون شكل ال**مصلوب على الصليب من باب التجارة والجهل بالبعد اللاهوتي لهذا الامر.
*​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> اظاهر انك ما تعرف عن المسيحية اي شي
> المهم اخي العزيز
> المسيح صلب على الصليب..لم يقيد..لم يقيدوه..
> لكن صلبوه و عذبوه لاجل ان يفدي البشرية من الخطايا التي نعملها و اللي عقابها الموت..
> ...




مين اللى صلبوه ؟؟؟ 

وهل المسيح يكفر الخطايا إلى الآن ؟؟ 

أيه هى الخطايا اللى عقابها المفروض يكون الموت ؟؟


شكراً جزيلاً أختى على ردك و سعة صدرك و  أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع خاص بى 

كى أذكر جميع التساؤلات التى أود معرفتها .. تجنباً لكثرة عمل مواضيع .​


----------



## fredyyy (22 أغسطس 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> و الله أنا كنت حالاً ببحث عن مكان أطلب فيه طلب ::: و طلبى هو
> أنا عاوز أعرف المسيحية من البداية *كأنى طفل* .....
> لو سمحت أنا مش فاهم قصدك من الجملة دى
> 
> ولا تنظر الى المؤمنين بعين إبليس ... بل *بعين الله الطاهرة*​


 

*بداية عظيمة أن تريد المعرفة أتمنى أن يكون هذا واضح في إسلوب الأسئلة*

*بعين الله الطاهرة أي لا تفسر ما تشاهد بنية أو خلفية رديئة*


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> و اما عن الكنيسة اللي قلتها..
> فهذه كانت بعد او قبل بدا الصلاة و القداس...
> الناس يتكلمون مع بعضهم البعض و يرحبون خاصة اذا كانوا يعرفوك
> اما في القداس و بدا الكنيسة..فالكل يصلي و يسبح و يسمع للكاهن و الواعظ
> ...



شكراً أختى على التوضيح , و آسف إذا كان تعبير الوقار و الأحترام غير لائق​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*




> مين اللى صلبوه ؟؟؟


اللي طالبو بصلبه هم اليهود لكن اللي صلبوه هم الرومان...
و المسيح كان يقدر انه يحمي نفسه..
لكنه ما عمل هذا الشي لان هو اتى اصلا عشان الصلب 



> وهل المسيح يكفر الخطايا إلى الآن ؟؟


نعم المسيح يكفر خطايا الناس الى ابد الابدين..
يعني الكفارة ما كانت فقط في وقت المسيح
و كل اللي يقبل المسيح لا يهلك بل يحيا 



> أيه هى الخطايا اللى عقابها المفروض يكون الموت ؟؟


الخطيئة بنفسها..هي تستحق الموت...كل الخطايا لانها عصيان لله....فالله قال لادم 

[q-bible]التكوين الأصحاح 2 العدد 17 وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ
». [/q-bible]

و ايضا يقول 

[Q-BIBLE]"لان اجرة الخطيئة هي موت"رومية(6:23)[/Q-BIBLE]​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

*


شريف قابيل قال:



شكراً أختى على التوضيح , و آسف إذا كان تعبير الوقار و الأحترام غير لائق​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا تتاسف اخي العزيز..أنا كنت بس حابة اوضح لك *


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

> عزيزي شريف نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بان السيدالمسيح علق على خشبةالصليب من اجل فدائنا نحن البشر من حكم الموت الذي اخذه ابوينا الاولين ادم وحواء عندما اخطئوا في الجنة وعصوا وصية الله..


*

أوكى , طيب آدم و حواء أخذوا حكم الموت 

علاقتنا أحنا أيه لكى يعلق المسيح على خشبة الصليب ؟

*


> *بالنسبة للسؤال لماذا هو معلق على خشبةالصليب، اقول هو علق على خشبة الصليب لانه فدانا نحن البشر فداءا ابديا
> يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس: "وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الى الاقداس فوجد فداء ابديا( عبرانيين 9: 12).
> اي لم نعد محتاجين لتقديم الذبائح الحيوانية لله كما فعل اجدادنا. لانهم كانوا يقدمون ذبائح حيوانية كمحرقات للة لكي يعفوا عنهم وعن خطايا السهو الذي سقطوا فيه. اما الخطايا التي ارتكبت عمدا فلم يكن لها اي مغرة قديما.*





شكراً أخى , الأخت عراقية وضحت الجزئية دى 






> وشبه السيد المسيح بالحمل لقد قال عنه يوحنا المعمدان هوذا حمل الله الرافع خطايا العالم( يوحنا 1: 29). فهذا الحمل الوديع قدم نفسه ذبيحة لاجلنا. وذبح على خشبة الصليب من اجلنا وسفك دمه لذلك.



*


ذبح ..؟؟

يعنى المسيح ذبح لكى يكفر عن خطايا البشر 


أنا كنت أعتقده تعذيب 



* 


> لكن يجب الانتباه الى ان السيد المسيح لا قبر له على الارض! لانه قام من الاموات ،


*


فعلاً , أحنا المسلمين نعرف الجزئية دى



*


> *وابائناالقديسين علمونا ان لا نحمل الصليب وعليه صورة السيد المسيح مصلوبا..لماذا ..لانه قام من بين الاموت.. وانتصر على الموت..فاذا سالني ابني لماذا لا يوجد المسيح على الصليب؟ اقول له لانه قام من الاموات. لكن بعض الحرفيين يضعون شكل ال**مصلوب على الصليب من باب التجارة والجهل بالبعد اللاهوتي لهذا الامر.
> *​






كنت هقولك حالاً أن فيه ناس مسيحين بشوفهم يحملوا الصليب و عليه المسيح 

بس أنت جاوبتنى ......... شكراً جزيلاً أخى على التوضيح .






رجاء خاص :: أعذرونى لو أسأت بالتعبير عن أى لفظ أو تعبير أثناء كلامى 

لأنه هيكون بدون قصد , لأنى لا أعرف ماهو التعبير الواجب من غير الواجب 
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *بداية عظيمة أن تريد المعرفة أتمنى أن يكون هذا واضح في إسلوب الأسئلة*
> 
> *بعين الله الطاهرة أي لا تفسر ما تشاهد بنية أو خلفية رديئة*





شكراً أخى على التوضيح ,, أنا كنت أعتقد أستهزاء بى
​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*



> أوكى , طيب آدم و حواء أخذوا حكم الموت
> 
> علاقتنا أحنا أيه لكى يعلق المسيح على خشبة الصليب ؟



لان نحن خطاة ايضا...لان نعمل الخطيئة و نعصي الله.....
البشر كلهم خطاة...مش فقط ادم و حواء..ولا انت شو رايك؟ ​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*



> اللي طالبو بصلبه هم اليهود لكن اللي صلبوه هم الرومان...
> و المسيح كان يقدر انه يحمي نفسه..
> لكنه ما عمل هذا الشي لان هو اتى اصلا عشان الصلب






ممكن أعرف ليه اليهود طلبوا بصلب المسيح ؟

كانت عداوة ,,, أو أيه ..؟ أرجو التوضيح ​




> الخطيئة بنفسها..هي تستحق الموت...كل الخطايا لانها عصيان لله....فالله قال لادم
> 
> [q-bible]التكوين الأصحاح 2 العدد 17 وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ
> ». [/q-bible]
> ...






شكراً أختى لكن ... ماهذا الأقتباس الذى أخذتيه ..؟؟

هل هو الكتاب المقدس ..؟؟ 





أتمنى يا أختى ألا تشعرى بالملل لأن الأسئلة من الممكن أن تكون سازجة 

و لكن تخيلى بأنك تعاملين طفل 
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> لان نحن خطاة ايضا...لان نعمل الخطيئة و نعصي الله.....
> البشر كلهم خطاة...مش فقط ادم و حواء..ولا انت شو رايك؟ ​




أها , معنى ده ...

أن صلب المسيح .... كان الهدف منه محو خطايا البشر فيما بعد 

و هو اللى عمل كده علشان يمحو الخطايا عن من أتبعه ..؟؟؟




شكراً أخوتى بدأت تتضح لى الأمور 
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

سورى نسيت أقول حاجة .....

معنى ده أن أى مسيحى يرتكب خطأ ,, يتم محو الخطأ ده لأن المسيح تم صلبه 
​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*



> [/color]




> ممكن أعرف ليه اليهود طلبوا بصلب المسيح ؟​





اليهود طالبوا بصلب المسيح لانهم لم يصدقوا انه هو المسيح المنتظر..
 هم كانوا ينتظرون مسيح يكون لهم مملكة على الارض..
و لكن المسيح مملكته لم تكن في الارض..و لم ياتي ليبني و يكون امجاد..
لكنه اتى ليخلص البشر...
المسيح قال 
[q-bible]يوحنا الأصحاح 18 العدد 36 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ»[/q-bible]

و ايضا لان اليهود ظنوا ان المسيح يجدف بحق الله...لانه عادل نفسه بالله...
لم يعرفوا ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد 

الاقتباس اللي عملتوا هو اقتباس من الكتاب المقدس ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 أغسطس 2008)

*طيب عزيزي اذا الامر الذي كتيته لك واضح لكن عندك فقط سوالين ترتب من ردي لم تفهمهما:*
*الاول قولك:*​ *أوكى , طيب آدم و حواء أخذوا حكم الموت 
علاقتنا أحنا أيه لكى يعلق المسيح على خشبة الصليب ؟
والثاني: كلمة الذبح.وانك فاكر انه تعذب بس.

سابدأ معك بالسؤوال بالثاني اولا:
قكما قلت قلت عزيزي ان الشعب في العهد القديم كان يقدم الذبائح الحيوانية لله لكي يغفر لهم الخطايا التي يرتكبوها والخطايا هنا فقط خطايا السهو اما خطايا العمد اي التي ترتكب عمدا فلم يكن لها غفران بل عليها حكم من القضاة مثل القاتل يقتل والعين بالعين والسن بالسن وهذه احكام قضائية طبعا وليست احكام مطلوب تنفيذها من البشر.
وهذه بعض الايات من العهد القديم عن الذبيحة:
- لاويين 7: 29 " كلم بني اسرائيل قائلا.الذي يقرّب ذبيحة سلامته للرب يأتي بقربانه الى الرب من ذبيحة سلامته".
- لاويين 4: 10 " كما تنزع من ثور ذبيحة السلامة ويوقدهنّ الكاهن على مذبح المحرقة".
-لاويين 4: 14"  ثم عرفت الخطية التي اخطأوا بها يقرّب المجمع ثورا ابن بقر ذبيحة خطية.يأتون به الى قدام خيمة الاجتماع".
-لاويين 4: 29  "ويضع يده على راس ذبيحة الخطية ويذبح ذبيحة الخطية في موضع المحرقة".  الخ من الايات.

 وكما  تعرف ان الخروف او الحمل  اذا قدم ذبيحة لله فانه يذيح الا تعملون ذلك في عيد الاضحي. 
ولان المسيح له المجد شبه بالحمل كما اوضحت لك سابقا جاز لنا مجازا ان نقول انه ذبح كما تذبح الاضاحي وترفع لله، اي هو علق على الصليب وسفك دمه عليه.

 لقد قال أشعياء النبي عن السيد المسيح قبل مجيئة بحوالي 900 سنة هذه النبوءة: 
"  ظلم اما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه"( اشعياء 53: 7).
هذا باختصار عن معني كلمة ذبح.

اما السؤال الاول:
* *أوكى , طيب آدم و حواء أخذوا حكم الموت 
علاقتنا أحنا أيه لكى يعلق المسيح على خشبة الصليب ؟*
*
ساجيبك عنه بعد ان ننهي هذه الفكرة منعا للاطاله وتشتيت الموضوع ، وتشتيت ذهنك انت ايضا بسبب تعدد المشاركين. هل الفكرة السابقة مفهومة لك عزيزي الفاضل**.  اتمنى ان تجيبني لكي اتابع او اوضح النقطة السابقة.
** وشكرا لك لاهتمامك والرب يباركك*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*




شريف قابيل قال:


> أها , معنى ده ...
> 
> أن صلب المسيح .... كان الهدف منه محو خطايا البشر فيما بعد
> 
> ...



نحن لم نقل ابدا ان المسيح اتى ليمحي خطايا البشر..
نحن قلنا ان المسيح صلب ليكفر لنا خطايانا....و ليكون لنا تواصل و طريق مع الله..
لنتصالح مع الله بعد ان انفصلنا عنه..بعد ان فصلتنا الخطيئة
يعني انا ما راح اروح اقتل و اعمل كل خطايا العالم و اقول المسيح صلب من اجلي
لان صلب المسيح ليس غرضه هذا الشي  

المسيح اتى و مات من اجلنا...
لان المفروض نحن اللي نموت بسبب الخطيئة..
لكن هو اللي ضحى بنفسه من اجلنا..بعد الصلب صار تواصل مع الله..
و نحن الان علينا ان نتبع وصاياه.. ليكون لنا حياة مع الله
المسيح صلب لتكون لنا حياة ثانية مع الله..هو عمل اللي عليه
الدور و الباقي علينا احنة..ان نتبع وصاياه..لنكون مستحقين ملكوته


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*




> لم يعرفوا ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد




معنى الجملة دى 

أن الله مختلف عن المسيح 

لكن المسيح يعتبر فى مقام الله و لكن متجسد 

هل أنا كده فهمت صح ولا لأ ؟؟؟
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *طيب عزيزي اذا الامر الذي كتيته لك واضح لكن عندك فقط سوالين ترتب من ردي لم تفهمهما:*
> *الاول قولك:*​ *أوكى , طيب آدم و حواء أخذوا حكم الموت
> علاقتنا أحنا أيه لكى يعلق المسيح على خشبة الصليب ؟
> والثاني: كلمة الذبح.وانك فاكر انه تعذب بس.
> ...





فهمت قصدك يا أخى .... ندخل على السؤال المتبقى
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> نحن لم نقل ابدا ان المسيح اتى ليمحي خطايا البشر..
> نحن قلنا ان المسيح صلب ليكفر لنا خطايانا....و ليكون لنا تواصل و طريق مع الله..
> لنتصالح مع الله بعد ان انفصلنا عنه..بعد ان فصلتنا الخطيئة
> يعين انا ما راح اروح اقتل و اعمل كل خطايا العالم و اقول المسيح صلب من اجلي
> ...




فهمت قصدك ,,, المسيح يعتبر نقطة وصل بين البشر و الله 

لكنه لا يمحو خطايا البشر ... و أنما يصل البشر بالله 

كى تمحى الخطايا و يجب أتباع نهجة حتى تتم الصله بين البشر و الله.




صح كده و لا أنا وضحت غلط ..؟






ملحوظة : بما أنكم ممكن تستعجبوا من أسئلتى و سبب فضولى لمعرفة الدين المسيحى ..

سبب ده أنى عاوز أعرف الفرق بين الأسلام و المسيحية و أقرر أيهم الأفضل ...
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 أغسطس 2008)

*طيب نشكر الله ان نقطة الذبح والذبيحة اصبحت واضحة لحضرتك.

سوالك الاخر كان:
**أوكى , طيب آدم و حواء أخذوا حكم الموت 
علاقتنا أحنا أيه لكى يعلق المسيح على خشبة الصليب ؟*

*ما رأيك عزيزي ان ابدأ معك من نقطة الصفر عن الخطيئة وحكم الموت والنتائج التي ترتبت عليها إلى ان نصل للصلب والفداء وعلاقة السيد المسيح به!!!. 
وبذلك ستعرف بماذا نؤمن ولماذا نؤمن، ان كنت موافق اعلمني ، والا سوف ارد على سؤالك باختصار لان الموضوع طويل شوية. 
**وانا تحت امرك عزيزي. *​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

*


شريف قابيل قال:







معنى الجملة دى 

أن الله مختلف عن المسيح 

لكن المسيح يعتبر فى مقام الله و لكن متجسد 

هل أنا كده فهمت صح ولا لأ ؟؟؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


المسيح هو الله
الله هو واحد 
الله تجسد في المسيح..لان الله غير محدود
اعطيك مثال
مثلا في قنينة حطيت فيها اوكسجين...هل معنى ذلك ان ما في اوكسجين في العالم؟
هل معنى ذلك الاوكسجين خلص لان الاوكسجين انحصر بالقنينة؟ اكيد لا لان الاوكسجين غير محدود..فهمت علي؟
فالله تجسد في المسيح
المسيح هو ناسوتي و لاهوتي..روح المسيح كان لاهوتي اما جسمه فهو ناسوتي
نحن نؤمن بالله واحد مثلث الاقانيم..اقنوم الاب الابن و الروح القدس*


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 أغسطس 2008)

> اقتباس من شريف:
> ملحوظة : بما أنكم ممكن تستعجبوا من أسئلتى و سبب فضولى لمعرفة الدين المسيحى ..
> 
> سبب ده أنى عاوز أعرف الفرق بين الأسلام و المسيحية و أقرر أيهم الأفضل ...


*
عزيزي مش لما ننهي اسئلتك اولا،وتعرف ايه هي المسيحية لكي تقدر ان تعرف الفرق، فكيف ستعرف الفرق بين الاسلام والمسيحية وتقرر ايهم الأفضل،وانت لا تعرف شيئا عن المسيحية!!!*​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *طيب نشكر الله ان نقطة الذبح والذبيحة اصبحت واضحة لحضرتك.
> 
> سوالك الاخر كان:
> **أوكى , طيب آدم و حواء أخذوا حكم الموت
> ...




أنا مستعد بس المكشلة أنك أنت اللى هتتعب فى التوضيح 

لأن أكيد هيكون ليا أستفسارات كتير ......



طلب خاص ياريت الآية ... مش عارف أسمها أيه فى المسيحية 

اللى هو الجزء المقتبس من الكتاب المقدس 

المهم الجزء ده ياريت توضحوه لأن أنا مش بفهم فيه إلا كلمات 

و أحاول أجمع المعنى النهائى بلاقيها جملة مش مفهومة 
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

*
*


> المسيح هو الله
> الله هو واحد
> الله تجسد في المسيح..لان الله غير محدود
> اعطيك مثال
> ...


*


**اها فهمت , شكراً بس مشوش شوية *​*

*


> *المسيح هو ناسوتي و لاهوتي..روح المسيح كان لاهوتي اما جسمه فهو ناسوتي
> نحن نؤمن بالله واحد مثلث الاقانيم..اقنوم الاب الابن و الروح القدس*




مين ناسوتى و مين لاهوتى .....


 و مين الأب و مين الأبن و مين الروح القدس





سؤال يا جماعة ... أنتوا هتستحملوا أسئلتى ولا زهقتوا ..؟؟
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 أغسطس 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> أنا مستعد بس المكشلة أنك أنت اللى هتتعب فى التوضيح
> 
> لأن أكيد هيكون ليا أستفسارات كتير ......
> 
> ...



حسنا عزيزي  كن واثقا انني لن اتعب معك مادمنا نناقش الامر بالدليل والمنطق السليم. صحيح ان الموضوع سيترتب عليه  عده اسئلة منك، لكن هذا شئ بديهي ما دمت تتعلم.. ولا تخف علي لانني اعرف كيف ارتب النقاط التي يطرحها السائل لكي لا ندخل بالتشتيت.

والان عزيزي نحن نسمي هذه المقاطع من الكتاب المقدس آيات، او اعداد.
وارجوا منك نسخ الآية أو الايات التي لم تفهما لكي نشرحها لك بمعونة الرب.
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

> -لاويين 4: 14"  ثم عرفت الخطية التي اخطأوا بها يقرّب المجمع ثورا ابن بقر ذبيحة خطية.يأتون به الى قدام خيمة الاجتماع".



مش فاهم ولا كلمة هنا
​


----------



## صوت الرب (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك


> عاوز أعرف , فيه تحية للمسيحين ... عندنا المسلمين بنقول سلام عليكم و رحمة الله...


لنقرأ ماذا يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس عن إلقاء التحية :
1 بط 5: 14
[q-bible]سَلِّمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ بِقُبْلَةِ الْمَحَبَّةِ[/q-bible]
متى 10 : 12 
[q-bible]وَحِينَ تَدْخُلُونَ الْبَيْتَ سَلِّمُوا عَلَيْهِ 
فَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَيْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً فَلْيَأْتِ سَلاَمُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ [/q-bible]
و المسيح عندما كان يلقي التحية كان يقول سلام لكم ...
و هذا ما نفعله نحن ...


> عاوز أعرف ليه دايماً بشوف المسيح مقيد على صليب ..... هل ده كان تعذيب ,, ولا أيه ؟


أساس العقيدة المسيحية هي الإيمان بصلب المسيح فداءا لكل البشرية
و ما تشاهده هو تمثال يذكرنا بصلب المسيح و يرسخ هذا في عقولنا


> دخلت مرة الكنيسة مع واحد صاحبى مسيحى ... لقيت جوه كل شاب واقف يتكلم مع بنت
> و مجموعة شباب بيهزروا مع بعض .... مش المفروض أن ده مكان مقدس و لازم يكون فيه وقار


الكنيسة بيت ألله المقدس و بيت مخصص للصلاة و القيام بالأسرار السبعة
و سماع كلمة ألله ( الكتاب المقدس ) ...
أما عن وجود أشخاص مثل ما ذكرت فأنا أشك في ذلك
و إن وجدوا فهذا عمل لا يليق بمسيحيين و حتى أنه
يحق للكاهن أن يقوم بإسكاتهم أو حتى إخراجهم ...


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 أغسطس 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> مش فاهم ولا كلمة هنا
> ​


*بداية لانك قلت لي سابقا بانك لا تعرف ماذا نسمي هذا الاقتباس فقلت لك نسميه اية او عدد وساشرح لك الامر لكي تعرف ان تستخدم الكتاب المقدس، الاسم الذي تراه وهو (اللاويين) هذا اسم السفر في الكتاب المقدس، اي انك اذا فتحت الكتاب المقدس فانك تدخل قسم اسمه :سفر اللاويين، والرقم الاول الذي هو(4) هو رقم الاصحاح في هذا السفر، وذلك لكي تستخرج الايه هذه بسهولة ، وستجد في الكتاب المقدس مكتوب الاصحاح الاول ، الاصحاح الثاني ..الخ. والرقم الاخر الذي هو ( 14) هو رقم الاية هذه. اي انك الان لايجاد هذه الايه ستدخل سفر اللاويين الاصحاح الرابع والاية او العدد 14. ارجوا ان اكون قد افتدك.

بالنسبة لشرح هذه الاية:*
*-لاويين 4: 14"  ثم عرفت الخطية التي اخطأوا بها يقرّب المجمع ثورا ابن بقر ذبيحة خطية.يأتون به الى قدام خيمة الاجتماع".                      *

*لتوضيح هذه الاية سوف نبدأ بالاية التي قبلها وبذلك يكون المعنى اوضح:
13  وان سها كل جماعة اسرائيل وأخفي امر عن اعين المجمع وعملوا واحدة من جميع مناهي الرب التي لا ينبغي عملها واثموا 14  ثم عرفت الخطية التي اخطأوا بها يقرّب المجمع ثورا ابن بقر ذبيحة خطية.يأتون به الى قدام خيمة الاجتماع.
هنا يتكلم الكتاب عن خطايا السهو التي يرتكبها الشعب الاسرائيلي وكهنتهم لانهم ليسوا معصومين، وعن نوعية الذبيحةالتي يجب تقديمها لله لارضائه. وهذه الذبيحة اسمها ذبيحة خطية كما ترى في نص الاية 14، ولانها خطية سهوا اي غير مقصودة او لم يكونوا يعرفون ان هذا الامر الذي يرتكبوه خطية، طلب الله ان يقدموا لذلك توبتا لهم ثورا ابن بقر.
وهذا الثور كان يجب ان يكون بلا عيب اي لا يكون جربان او اعرج او مضروب العين لانها ستقدم لله ، فيجب اختيار افضل واحسن انواع الثيران، ثم طلب الله منهم بان ياتوا بهذه الذبيحة اي الثور الى قدام خيمة الاجتماع، وخيمة الاجتماع هذه كانت المكان الذي يصلي به اليهود ويقدمون لله ذبائحهم وذلك قبل ان يبني سليمان الهيكل المعروف باسم هيكل سليمان. ياتون قدام الخيمة لكي ياخذ الكاهن هذا الثور ويذبحة بحسب الطقوس ويقدمة لله لكي يغفر لهم خطيتهم.
لاحظ هنا ان هناك حيوان برئ يذبح لفداء انسان خاطئ.
وايضاً دم يسفك اي دم الحيوان، عوض عن دم الخاطئ.
وهذه الذبائح كانت تتكرر يوميا لان الناس يخطئون كل لحظة, وتكرارها دليل انها لا تفي العدل الالهي حقة والا كانت تقدم مرة واحده وخلاص.

اي رجعنا لفكر المسيح الذي ذبح (صلب) عوض عنا وسال دمه من اجل الخطاة،فهوا كان مثل هذه الذبيحة مع الفارق. كان هو  حمل الله وبلا عيب وقدم نفسه ذبيحة من اجلنا وسال دمه على الصليب مثل هذه الذبيحة. لكن ذبيحة المسيح كانت لمرة واحده لانها اوفت العدل الالهي حقة وهي لا تتكرر مثل الذبائح الحيوانية.
ارجوا ان اكون وضحت لك شرح الاية، لكي ننتقل لسؤالك المعلق الذي تسال فيه عن حكم الموت الذي لادم وحواء وعن عرقة السيد المسيح بالصليب

*


----------



## شريف قابيل (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*



صوت الرب قال:


> أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
> 
> لنقرأ ماذا يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس عن إلقاء التحية :
> 1 بط 5: 14
> ...





تسلم يا باشا ,,, يعجبنى الحوار الجميل ده 


سؤال بس ... بتجيبوا الأقتباسات دى منين ...؟؟؟ عاوز أعرف مكان الموضوع 

اللى بتجيبوا منه الأقتباسات
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (23 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *بداية لانك قلت لي سابقا بانك لا تعرف ماذا نسمي هذا الاقتباس فقلت لك نسميه اية او عدد وساشرح لك الامر لكي تعرف ان تستخدم الكتاب المقدس، الاسم الذي تراه وهو (اللاويين) هذا اسم السفر في الكتاب المقدس، اي انك اذا فتحت الكتاب المقدس فانك تدخل قسم اسمه :سفر اللاويين، والرقم الاول الذي هو(4) هو رقم الاصحاح في هذا السفر، وذلك لكي تستخرج الايه هذه بسهولة ، وستجد في الكتاب المقدس مكتوب الاصحاح الاول ، الاصحاح الثاني ..الخ. والرقم الاخر الذي هو ( 14) هو رقم الاية هذه. اي انك الان لايجاد هذه الايه ستدخل سفر اللاويين الاصحاح الرابع والاية او العدد 14. ارجوا ان اكون قد افتدك.
> 
> بالنسبة لشرح هذه الاية:*
> *-لاويين 4: 14"  ثم عرفت الخطية التي اخطأوا بها يقرّب المجمع ثورا ابن بقر ذبيحة خطية.يأتون به الى قدام خيمة الاجتماع".                      *
> ...





تسلم إيديك ,, أنا كده فهمت .. الأية كانت مبهمة تماماً لى


شكراً على التوضيح
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 أغسطس 2008)

*طيب نشكر الله، يعني الان فهمت من الحوار معي النقاط التاليه:
1- معني كلمة ذبح (صلب) السيد المسيح.
2- معني كلمةالذبيحة، ولماذا كانت تقدم.
3-الذبائح كانت ناقصة ولا تفي العدل الالهي بدليل تكرارها، وهي تعطي المفغرة فقط عن خطايا السهو التي يرتكبها الشخص.
4- ان حيوانا برئ يموت عوضا عن الخاطي، وكان الحيوان يذبح ويسفك دمه مثل ما سفك حمل الله( المسيح ) دمه ومات عوضا عن الشعب الخاطئ، لكن المسيح كفر ليس خطايا السهو فقط بل ايضا خطايا العمد.
5- ان ذبيحة المسيح له المجد قدمت مرة واحدة فقط لانها كانت تفي العدل الالهي، وهي لن تتكرر ابدا.

** يكفي اليوم هذا النقاش عزيزي لكي لا تنسى المعلومات هذا وسنتابع غدا في سؤالك الثاني.*
​* اطلب من السيد المسيح له المجد ان يمد يمينه غير المنظورة ويباركك لكي تفهم كلمات النعمة، ولكي تعرف الاله الحقيقي الذي احبك وارسل ابنه وفداك، ولن تستفيد شئ من الفداء اذا لم تسلم ذاتك له.
** يو حنا 3: 16 " لانه هكذا احب الله العالم ( شريف) حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك (شريف) كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية".*
*وهذه وردة لك أم العشرين جنية لان الدولار ارتفع*
 :16_14_21::16_14_20::16_4_16::16_14_21:​


----------



## شريف قابيل (23 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *طيب نشكر الله، يعني الان فهمت من الحوار معي النقاط التاليه:
> 1- معني كلمة ذبح (صلب) السيد المسيح.
> 2- معني كلمةالذبيحة، ولماذا كانت تقدم.
> 3-الذبائح كانت ناقصة ولا تفي العدل الالهي بدليل تكرارها، وهي تعطي المفغرة فقط عن خطايا السهو التي يرتكبها الشخص.
> ...





فهمت فعلاً الجزئيات اللى فاتت دى و ربنا يسهل فى الباقى .


كنت عاوز أعرف كمان عن التعاملات بين الشخصيات يعنى 


العادات و التقاليد فى كل حاجة حتى الزواج ...... 


و شكراً على الورد أبو 20 جنية ..... 


منتظر الحوار بكره 
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 أغسطس 2008)

*بالنسبة للاقتباسات انه توجد فوق اللوحة التي تكتب بها ردودك على اليمين  ومن فوق توجد صورة صفحة صغيرة صفراء اذا وضعت الماوس عليها سيخرج لك اسم اقتباس فمجرد الضغط عليها فانها تضيف لك رمز في الصفحة وما عليك سو  ان تنسخ الاية او الاقتباس وتضعه في هذا الرمز. ولكن البرواز الجميل بتاع الاقتباس لا اعرف استخدامه مع انه عندي.
وهذا موقع للكتاب المقدس فاحتفظ به في المفاضلة لكي تراجع الشواهد ولكي تقراء الكتاب المقدس. والر ب يباركك
http://www.esmaa.com/Arabic-Bible/
*


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*طبعاً الورد كتير كدة بعشرة جنية وبعشرين -فلوسكم كتير- طيب هاتوا أي حاجة لمشرفين المنتدي دة كلهم غلابة وبيجروا علي عيال -*

*أخي شريف مرحباً بك معنا في منتدي الكنيسة *
*وبشكر ربنا أنك توصلت لبعض النقاط المهمة وبدأت تتفهم *
*وطبعاً أنا بشكر الورد كله قصدي الأخوة الأحباء الذين تفضلوا بخدمتك*
*بس الأهم مش أنك تتفهم بس*
*حاول تفهم بجد وحاول تفتح قلبك *
*طبعاً المعرفة مهمة بس الأختبار أعظم*
*أنت عرفت الأن مين هو الذبيح الأعظم الذي تقدم بمحض أرادته ليفدي البشرية ويفديك*

*فالأن فرصتك قد أتت فأعطيه الفرصه كي يعمل فيك ويجددك ويعيد بناء ما تهدم فيك بفعل الشيطان*
*ليعود بك لخليقتك الطاهرة *

*أطلبه بصدق وثق أنه سيلبي النداء *
*أنت عرفت الأن وبدأت تفهم ..... فهيا أقتنص فرصة الأختبار معه *
*قم وأنتصب وأصرخ له وقل ....*

*



يا ملك هذه السماء يالله 
عرفني طرقك وأهدني الي سبلك
وقل لي هل أنت هو أم أخر
أصرخ وقل له 
ماذا تريد أن أفعل ؟
أنا الأن بين يديك طائعاً وأبتغي الخلاص الأبدي
فلو كنت أنت هو فلتظهر لي مجدك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 أغسطس 2008)

*طيب ياسيدي **Twin** الظاهر ان المعاش كله حيطير على الورد:w00t:،*
*بس تكرم ادي اهلا باقة ورد لك وللمشرفينِ *
*:16_14_21:**:16_4_10:**:16_14_20::16_14_24::16_4_16::16_4_10::16_14_21:*
*:Flower:*​ 
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> *طبعاً الورد كتير كدة بعشرة جنية وبعشرين -فلوسكم كتير- طيب هاتوا أي حاجة لمشرفين المنتدي دة كلهم غلابة وبيجروا علي عيال -*
> ...





شكراً يا Twin على النصيحة الغالية 
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام المسيح ياعزيزي شريف. ارجوا ان يكون الحوار اللذي دار بيننا البارحة مفيدا لك.
الان كما وعدتك ساكلمك عن سؤالك الذي يقول:*
*(أوكى , طيب آدم و حواء أخذوا حكم الموت 
علاقتنا أحنا أيه لكى يعلق المسيح على خشبة الصليب ؟)

ولانك تريد معرفة المسيحية من نقطة الصفر ساتكلم معك اولا عن حكم الموت الذي ورثه ابوينا الاولين آدم وحواء كنقطة اولى ، ثم نتابع عن الصلب.

يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين وهو اول سفر في الكتاب المقدس ويرمز له بالحرفين (تك) اختصاراً، والاصحاح الثاني والايات من 16 حتى 17 الاتي:
**
تك-2-15: وَأَخَذَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا. 
تك-2-16: وَأَوْصَى الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ آدَمَ قَائِلاً: ((مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَأْكُلُ أَكْلاً .
تك-2-17: وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتاً تَمُوتُ)).

**(والجنة في الفكر الاسرائيلي والمسيحي هي  على الارض وليست بالسماء وذلك حسب تعليم الكتاب المقدس)*.

*- لكننا نرى يا عزيزي شريف ان آدم وحواء لما اكلا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر لم يموتا!! بل طردا من الجنة!، فما معني هذا؟ ..كيف يقول لهما الله تموتا وهو يطردهم من الجنة بدل من اماتتهم!.

نرى الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا :
تك-3-23: فَأَخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي أُخِذَ مِنْهَا. 
تك-3-24: فَطَرَدَ الإِنْسَانَ وَأَقَامَ شَرْقِيَّ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ الْكَرُوبِيمَ وَلَهِيبَ سَيْفٍ مُتَقَلِّبٍ لِحِرَاسَةِ طَرِيقِ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.**
ماذا تستنتج ياشريف من هذه القصة. ارجوا اخباري. وشكرا لك.


*


----------



## شريف قابيل (23 أغسطس 2008)

> *
> يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين وهو اول سفر في الكتاب المقدس ويرمز له بالحرفين (تك) اختصاراً، والاصحاح الثاني والايات من 16 حتى 17 الاتي:
> **
> تك-2-15: وَأَخَذَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا.
> ...


*


*الحكم فعلاً كان الموت و لما أكلوا من الشجرة .. لم يموتوا .. 

أكتفى الله بطردهم من الجنة 

أنت بقى سيبتنى من غير ماتفسر الآيات اللى تحت ........:hlp:



بس الآية الأولى 

​


> تك-3-23: فَأَخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي أُخِذَ مِنْهَا.


*
**بتقول أن آدم خرج من الجنة ليعمل فى الأرض ... ؟؟* أنا خايف 

أقول تفسير يطلع غلط يحصل مشاكل ...​*
*


> *تك-3-24: فَطَرَدَ الإِنْسَانَ وَأَقَامَ شَرْقِيَّ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ الْكَرُوبِيمَ وَلَهِيبَ سَيْفٍ مُتَقَلِّبٍ لِحِرَاسَةِ طَرِيقِ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.*


*


**ممكن يكون التفسير أنه الأنسان أتطرد و عاش برا الجنة

علشان يحرسها ؟؟؟؟
*​*


**وضح لى بلاش تسيبنى كده .... على فكرة أنت كده بتحرجنى*

*بسؤالك ده :t30:*​*
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الفاضل 

الموت المقصود هنا هو الموت الروحي ( انفصال الانسان عن الله مصدر كل حياة ) 

لذا يقول الكتاب :

(وانتم اذ كنتم امواتا بالذنوب والخطايا 2 التي سلكتم فيها قبلا حسب دهر هذا العالم حسب رئيس سلطان الهواء الروح الذي يعمل الآن في ابناء المعصية 3 الذين نحن ايضا جميعا تصرفنا قبلا بينهم في شهوات جسدنا عاملين مشيئات الجسد والافكار وكنا بالطبيعة ابناء الغضب كالباقين ايضا 4 الله الذي هو غني في الرحمة من اجل محبته الكثيرة التي احبنا بها 5 ونحن اموات بالخطايا احيانا مع المسيح.بالنعمة انتم مخلّصون. 6 واقامنا معه واجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع)
(افسس 2: 1 - 6 ) 

(واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا.)
(كولوسي 2: 13)


----------



## شريف قابيل (23 أغسطس 2008)

new_man قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> 
> الموت المقصود هنا هو الموت الروحي ( انفصال الانسان عن الله مصدر كل حياة )
> 
> ...





شكراً أخى على الأضافة
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 أغسطس 2008)

*لا يا عزيزي انا لا اريد احراجك بس لكي اجعلك تفكر بالامر ، لانه اذا اعطيتك معلومات كثرة فأنك لن تركز جيدا**.*
*ما اردت ان اوضحه بسؤالي لك هو الاتي**:*
*1- **الله لم يُمت آدم وحواء مع انه قال له يوم تاكل منها أي من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر موتاً تموت**!.*
*2- **كان الموت المقصود هنا هو موتاً أدبياً وليس جسدياً ( الموت الادبي هو انفصال الانسان عن الله)، وألا لماذا لم يموت آدم وحواء مع انهما خالفا امر الله**.*
*3- **الله طرد آدم وحواء من الجنة بسبب التعدي على وصية الله، لأن الخطيئة التي عملاها كانت تعدي على ذات الله. فانت اذا اخطأت الى انسان فانك تتعدي عليه واذا اخطأت الى ملك او رئيس فالتعدي اكبر واشنع، فكيف اذا تعديت على الله**!!.*
*4- **نحن ورثنا حكم الموت من ادم وحواء بالتناسل منهم، واصبحنا نحن ايضا متعدين مثل ابوينا على الله مع انه لا ذنب لنا ( ولانه لاذنب لنا فدانا السيد المسيح بعد ان عرفنا شناعة هذا التعدي وصالحنا مع الله)والسؤال المطروح الان اذا لم نكن قد ورثنا هذا الحكم اي حكم الموت الذي سماه علماء اللاهوت بالخطيئة الاصليه، اذا لم نكن قد ورثناه فلماذا**:*
*أ- لماذا طرد الله ادم وحواء من الجنة ولم يسامحهم!!! فكر ياشريف*
*ب - لماذا لم يتركهم في الجنة**!!..*
*ت - لماذا لم يرجع اولاد ادم وحواء الى الجنة!!. فهم لا ذنب لهم بخطأ والدهما ، فما ذنبهم ان يعانوا في الارض**. *
*ث **- **إذاً الخطية الاصليه: هي حكم الموت الذي ورثناه بسبب معصية ابوينا ادم وحواء، وبسبب هذه الخطية عرفنا المرض والحروب والتلوث الذي يحصل في العالم ، فكل ما تراه من شرور كان لان جنسنا فسد بسبب عصيان ادم وحواء لوصية الله وبالتالي عصيان الكثير من البشر لأوامر اللة وتعليمه**.*

*- **لذلك وضع الله يا عزيزي شريف نظام الذبائح الحيوانية التي حدثتك عنها سابقا، وذلك لمغفرة الخطايا ( خطايا السهو فقط) الى ان ياتي نسل المراءة( المسيح) الذي وعد به اله في سفر التكوين( 3: 15) عندما قال للحية (اي ابليس): "وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها. هو يحق رأسك وانت تسحقين عقبه**". **وسنتكلم عن هذه الايه لاحقاً. ارجو ان تكون فد فهمت قصة الخطية وحكم الموت باسلوب سهل . وشكرا لك*


----------



## شريف قابيل (23 أغسطس 2008)

تستحق شهادة تقدير فى الشرح و تبسيط المعلومات ... 

شكراً يا جميل أنا فهمت كده .... 

بجانب شرح الآية 

​


> *"وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها. هو يحق رأسك وانت تسحقين عقبه**"*




عاوز أسأل سؤال كمان هو


 حكم المرتد عن الأسلام هو القتل ..... أعتقد أنه *حكم قاسى* زى ما حصل لـ سارة

و نتيجة بحثى فى الموقع عرفت أنها مرتدة عن الأسلام و قتلها أخوها ... 

*قاسى شوية الحكم ده* ,, و الله أنا بكيت لـ اللى حصل لها , لكن ما باليد حيلة .



طيب حكم المرتد عن المسيحية أيه ...؟؟؟
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 أغسطس 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> *تستحق شهادة تقدير فى الشرح و تبسيط المعلومات ... *​
> 
> 
> *شكراً يا جميل أنا فهمت كده .... *​
> ...



*ساجاوبك على هذا السؤال عن حكم المرتد بشكل استثنائي، لاني لم انهي موضوعي معك لانه قد يطول قليلا الى ان اصل معاك في فترة ايام الى ان تعرف المسيحية بشكل جيد جدأ*

*بالنسبة لسوالك عن حكم المرتد اقول:*

*ليس في المسيحية مثل هذه التعابير والمصطلحات. فالسيد المسيح له المجد قال:*
*يو 11: 25 "قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا"**.*
*يو 1: 12 "واما كل الذين قبلوه (اي قبلو المسيح) فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه".*​
​*فالذي لا يقبل فداء المسيح الكفاري عن خطايانا ولايقبله مخلصا وملكا على عرش قلبه فانه سيرث حكم الموت الابدين،ولن يصبح ابنا لله، ولن يستفيد شئ من الخلاص المجاني الذي قدمة الرب يسوع.*​ 
*ولكي تفهم هذه الاجابه جيدا وتعرف ان عقاب الخطاة او المرتد يحفظة الله للشخص ليوم الدينونة الرهيب، اورد لك هذه القصةالحلوة من الكتاب المقدس من بشارة القديس متى 13: 24 - 30: ساضع لك التفسير بين قوسين*
*قدم لهم مثلا آخر قائلا( اي المسيح).يشبه ملكوت السموات انسانا زرع زرعا جيدا في حقله(اي زرع الايمان والتعاليم الالهة في قلب الناس).*
*25 وفيما الناس نيام جاء عدوه (الشيطان) وزرع زوانا( الخطايا والتعاليم الباطلة) في وسط الحنطة(الناس المؤمنة) ومضى.*
*26 فلما طلع النبات وصنع ثمرا (كبر الانسان وبدأ يميز الخير من الشر)حينئذ ظهر الزوان ايضا(ظهرت التعاليم الباطلة في الناس الاشرار).*
*27 فجاء عبيد رب البيت (الانبياء) وقالوا له ( قالو لله) يا سيد أليس زرعا جيدا زرعت في حقلك(التعاليم التي امرتنا ان نعلم الناس بها).فمن اين له زوان( الاعمال الشريرة).*
*28 فقال لهم.انسان عدو فعل هذا(الانبياء الكذبه مثل محمد رسول الاسلام).فقال له العبيد أتريد ان نذهب ونجمعه( اي نقلع الاشراء من بين الابرار).*
*29 فقال (الله)لا.لئلا تقلعوا الحنطة مع الزوان وانتم تجمعونه.*
*30 دعوهما ينميان كلاهما معا الى الحصاد(ترك الابرار في الحياة مع الاشرار يعيشون معا الى وقت الدينونة والحساب).وفي وقت الحصاد (الدينونة) اقول للحصادين(للملائكة) اجمعوا اولا الزوان (الاشرار والذين نكروني) واحزموه حزما ليحرق(الى جهنم).واما الحنطة (الابرار الذين لم ينكروني) فاجمعوها الى مخزني (يذهبون الى المكان الذي اعده الله لهم).*​ 
*فلا عقوبة ارضيه بشرية لاي خاطئ بل هي لله لانه هو الديان وليس نحن وهو يعطي الفرصة للانسان عسى ان يتوب وليس ينتظرة على غلطة لكي يقتله او يذبحه، فإله المسيحية هو اله الرحمة والحب والمغفرة ومن اسمائه : الله محبة.*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> ​ طيب حكم المرتد عن المسيحية أيه ...؟؟؟​


 

*نحن المسيحيين لا نسميه مرتد *

*وإذا ترك أحد المسيح لا يحكم علية أحد *

*لكن نسميه انسان ضل الطريق ونطلب من الله أن يرجع عن ضلاله*

*أما إذا أصر على طريق ضلاله فيكون قد حكم على نفسه *
*ويُعطى كل حياته فرصة للرجوع *

يوحنا 3 : 18 
اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ *وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ* لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 

*فالله لا يسر بموت الشرير*

حزقيال 18 : 23 
هَلْ مَسَرَّةً أُسَرُّ *بِمَوْتِ الشِّرِّيرِ* يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَلاَ *بِرُجُوعِهِ* عَنْ طُرُقِهِ فَيَحْيَا؟


----------



## شريف قابيل (23 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *ساجاوبك على هذا السؤال عن حكم المرتد بشكل استثنائي، لاني لم انهي موضوعي معك لانه قد يطول قليلا الى ان اصل معاك في فترة ايام الى ان تعرف المسيحية بشكل جيد جدأ*
> 
> *بالنسبة لسوالك عن حكم المرتد اقول:*
> 
> ...





شكراً يا جميل على التوضيح و الشرح الرائع 
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (24 أغسطس 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *نحن المسيحيين لا نسميه مرتد *
> 
> *وإذا ترك أحد المسيح لا يحكم علية أحد *
> 
> ...



تسلم أيديك يا باشا على التوضيح 

شكراً يا شباب


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 أغسطس 2008)

*والان ياعزيزي شريف تعال نتكلم عن امر عجيب آخر ورد في سفر التكوين 3: 7 و 21 وذلك عندما اكل ادم وحواء من شجرة معرفةالخير والشر ، وذلك لكي تفهم ان نظام الاضحية والذبيحة وضعه الله وليس هو من اختراع البشر. يقول الكتاب:*​"*فانفتحت اعينهما وعلما انهما عريانان.فخاطا اوراق تين وصنعا لانفسهما مآز" تك 3: 7.*​*تلاحظ قبل ان ياكلا من الشجرة كانا لا يعرفان الخجل من عورتهما، لكن بعد الخطية عرف انهما عريانين، وسترا انفسهم بورق التي! لكن ورق التين ينشف بعد فترة زمنية معينة ويسقط، مما يتطلب وضع اوراق اخرة مكانها لستر العورة، *
*فنستنتج الاتي من هذه الاية: إن الخطية تُعري الانسان (امام الله)، لانه لولا الخطية لما عرفوا انهم عراة!!*

*لذلك يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس:*
*ان الله صنع لادم وحواء اقمصة من جلد ( اي جلد الحيوان)!!!*
*" وصنع الرب الاله لآدم وامرأته اقمصة من جلد والبسهما" (تك 3: 21).*​*فالجلد لا ينشف مثل ورق التوت ويسقط، اليس كذلك. *​ 
*طيب من اين اتي الله بالجلد؟ نلاحظ:*
*1- ان الله لم يخلق جلد فقط بل خلق حيوانات يكسوها الجلد.*
*2- اذا الله اتي بالجلد نتيجة ذبح حيوان ما وبطريقة ما، ممكن طلب من ادم ذبح الحيوان، وصنع لهم الله اقمصة من جلد.*
*3- لماذا فضل الله الاقمصة الجلدية الحيوانية‘ على ورق التوت النباتي!. والجواب*
*لان الخطية تعري الانسان، والذبيحة تستر الانسان لانه مكتوب: *​*وكل شيء تقريبا يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" (عبرانيين 9: 22).*
*اذا لا بد من موت مخلوق برئ لا خطية له لكي يستر عورة الخطية التي تخص الانسان الخاطئ.*
 

​*نكمل غدا ان شاء الرب وعشنا ياعزيزي شريف*
:dance:​


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*أتمني بصدق أن أشارك ولكن ضيق الوقت مصيبة كبير تصدمني دائماً *
*عامة ليكن الروح القدس دائماً معكم ليقودكم لمجد أسم الله *​*أخي شريف *​*أتمني أن تقتنص الفرصة لا تتركها تضيع لأنك ستسأل عنها *
*أنت لا تعرفني فأنا أدخل فترات قليله جداً بهذه الأيام ولكن قد تحتاجني في يوم من الأيام *
*ولو أحتجتني لأي في أي شئ راسلني فقط وثق أن الله سيكون معنا لنصل سوياً له *​*أخي مور أنطونيوس *​*خدمتك رائعة ومثمرة فليباركك الله علي محبتك*
*وعلي فكرة أنا رجل ذو شارب وذقن ههههههههه وأسمي توين وهذا لقب القديس توما الرسول شفيعي الأول *​*أخي نيو مان *​*أنت مصباح منير في هذا الموضوع فليبارك الرب*​*أخي الحبيب فريدي *​*لا تعليق عليك أستاذي الغالي*

*كل أخوتي المشاركين بالموضوع ليبارككم الله الذي أحبكم منذ البدء وعينكم وأفرزكم لخدمته .... صلوتكم لي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## شريف قابيل (24 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *والان ياعزيزي شريف تعال نتكلم عن امر عجيب آخر ورد في سفر التكوين 3: 7 و 21 وذلك عندما اكل ادم وحواء من شجرة معرفةالخير والشر ، وذلك لكي تفهم ان نظام الاضحية والذبيحة وضعه الله وليس هو من اختراع البشر. يقول الكتاب:*​
> "*فانفتحت اعينهما وعلما انهما عريانان.فخاطا اوراق تين وصنعا لانفسهما مآز" تك 3: 7.*​*تلاحظ قبل ان ياكلا من الشجرة كانا لا يعرفان الخجل من عورتهما، لكن بعد الخطية عرف انهما عريانين، وسترا انفسهم بورق التي! لكن ورق التين ينشف بعد فترة زمنية معينة ويسقط، مما يتطلب وضع اوراق اخرة مكانها لستر العورة، *
> *فنستنتج الاتي من هذه الاية: إن الخطية تُعري الانسان (امام الله)، لانه لولا الخطية لما عرفوا انهم عراة!!*
> 
> ...


 



كلامك منطقى جدا جدا ​ 
تسلم يا جميل على التوضيح الرائع ​ 
ضيفنى عندك على الميل ​ 
*************
*لا لوضع أي بينات شخصية بالعام ............. المشرف*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 أغسطس 2008)

*اخي العزيز  ساضيفك في قائمة الاصدقاء بالمنتدي:ura1:*​


----------



## شريف قابيل (24 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *اخي العزيز  ساضيفك في قائمة الاصدقاء بالمنتدي:ura1:*​




طيب أيه فائدة الأضافة على المنتدى ؟؟؟

أنا كنت عاوز على الميل علشان أعرفك أكتر 


على العموم براحتك لو مش عاوز تضيفنى خلاص حاجة ترجعلك
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> *أتمني بصدق أن أشارك ولكن ضيق الوقت مصيبة كبير تصدمني دائماً *
> ...


 
*أخي مور أنطونيوس *​*خدمتك رائعة ومثمرة فليباركك الله علي محبتك*
*وعلي فكرة أنا رجل ذو شارب وذقن ههههههههه وأسمي توين وهذا لقب القديس توما الرسول شفيعي الأول *​

* راجل:186fx: انت راجل ، ونِعم الرجال*
*انا اسف لاني اصاب بالحول احياناً:hlp:، لكن صلحتها خلاص وحولت المؤنث لمذكر من غير تدخل جراحي:heat:. *
*وشكرا لهذا الاطراء، والرب يباركك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 أغسطس 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> طيب أيه فائدة الأضافة على المنتدى ؟؟؟​
> 
> أنا كنت عاوز على الميل علشان أعرفك أكتر ​
> 
> على العموم براحتك لو مش عاوز تضيفنى خلاص حاجة ترجعلك​


 

*اصلي الايميل لا يظهر هنا في الصفحة لانه ممنوع ذلك حسب قوانين المنتدي.*
*لكن في قائمةالاصدقاء يوجد ايميلي وعنواني وهو المطلوب.*
*بالمناسبةانا ارسلت لك رساله خاصة لكنك حاجب الرسائل او لم تضيفني عندك لذلك لم تصلك*​


----------



## شريف قابيل (24 أغسطس 2008)

أنا مش عارف أتعامل فى الحاجات اللى دخلتنى فيها ​ 
الميل اللى كنت كتبته على الياهو ​ 
****************
*لا لوضع أي معلومات شخصية ....... المشرف*​


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

ياخى الغالى شريف انا عاوز اقولك حاجة السيد المسيح  قال سلامى لكم سلامى اعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا  

بجد مش هتلاقى احن او شخص محب للسلام زى المسيح لدرجة ان السيد المسيح قال احبوا اعداكم وقال كما ن لا تقاموا  الشر بالشر 
اما رسوال الاسلام مع احترامى لة قال ما لم يكن معة مال ليتصدق فليعلن اليهود و النصارى 
قارن وهتعرف الحقيقة


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

اقرا ههذا عن السيد المسيح لة المجد

تكلم القديس يوحنا كثيراً عن السيد المسيح . ولكن من أهم ما ورد فيه ،

تلك العبارات التي أعلن فيها السيد ذاته ، وقال فيها
: أنا هو ...



نحاول أن نذكر أهم هذه العبارات ، ثم نعلق عليها ، لندرك دلالتها ...


1- ( يو 8 : 12 ) " أنا هو نور العالم . من يتبعني لا يمشي في الظلمة ، بل يكون له نور الحياة " .

وقد كرر الرب هذه الصفة في قوله

" ما دمت في العالم فأنا هو نور العالم " ( يو 9 : 5 ) .

ويوحنا الإنجيلي وصف السيد المسيح بأنه النور الحقيقي ( يو 1 : 9 ) .

هذا النور الذي " ينير كل إنسان " .

وعبارة " الحقيقي "

تميزه عن كل نور آخر . فهو نور في ذاته . أما الأنوار الأخري فتستمد نورها منه .

لذلك قال الإنجيلي عن المعمدان

" لم يكن هو النور ، بل ليشهد للنور " ( يو 1 : 8 ) .

وعن كونه النور قال أيضاً : ( يو 12 : 46 ) أنا قد جئت نوراً إلي العالم ، حتي كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة " .

وقال لليهود عن نفسه لما سألوه من هو هذا إبن الإنسان ؟

فأجاب " النور معكم زماناً قليلاً بعد . فسيروا مادام لكم النور ، لئلا يدرككم الظلام ... مادام لكم النور ، آمنوا بالنور لتصيروا أبناء الله " ( يو 12 : 34 - 36 ) .

وقال أيضاً " هذه هي الدينونة :

أن النور قد جاء إلي العالم ، وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور ، لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة " ( يو 3 : 19 ) .


ماذا قال السيد المسيح أيضاً عن نفسه ؟

قال :


2- ( يو 11 : 25 ) " أنا هو القيامة والحياة . من آمن بي ولو مات ، فسيحيا .

وعلاقة السيد المسيح بالحياة تسترعي الإنتباه ، لأننا كلنا كنا تحت حكم الموت بسبب خطايانا ، أو " كنا أمواتاً بالخطايا " حسب تعبير الرسول ، أو " أمواتاً بالذنوب والخطايا " ( أف 2 : 1 ، 5 ) ،

فأحيانا المسيح ؛ هو سبب حياتنا . لذلك يقول الرسول " لي الحياة هي المسيح " ( في 1 : 21 ) . ويكرر السيد المسيح علاقته بالحياة ، فيقول :


3- ( يو 14 : 6 ) أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة : هو الحق ، لأنه هو اللوجوس أو الكلمة ، كما ورد في ( يو 1 : 1 ) .

في البدء كان الكلمة ( اللوجوس ) . وهو الحياة ،

أو كما قال القديس يوحنا " فيه كانت الحياة . والحياة كانت نور الناس " ( يو 1 : 4 ) . لأننا بدونه كنا أمواتاً ، وكنا في الظلمة ، ومعرضين أن نطرح إلي " الظلمة الخارجية " فأحيانا ، وأخرجنا من الظلمة إلي النور . وهو الطريق ، لأن به وحده نصل إلي الآب . وهو الذي قال في ذلك : "

ليس أحد يأتي إلي الآب إلا بي " ( يو 14 : 6 ) .. إننا عرفنا الآب عن طريقه ، ورأينا الآب فيه . وقال عن ذلك " من رآني فقد رأي الآب " ( يو 14 : 9 ) . ولأننا لا يمكن أن نصل إلي الآب إلآ به ،

لذلك قال عن نفسه :


4- ( يو 10 : 7 - 9 ) " أنا هو الباب " " أنا باب الخراف " . " إن دخل بي أحد ، يخلص . ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعي " . والذي يدخل إلي الخراف من غير هذا الباب ، هو سارق ولص " ( يو 10 : 1 ) .

وفي إعلانه لنفسه أنه باب الخراف ، يعلن لنا صفة أخري في قوله :


5- ( يو 10 : 11 ، 14 ) أنا هو الراعي الصالح :

ويكملها بقوله " والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف " . هو إذن الفادي ،

الذي يبذل نفسه عنا .

ويشرح السيد المسيح في هذا الإصحاح عمله كراع ،

فيقول " وأنا أضع نفسي عن الخراف " ( يو 10 : 15 ) . ويقول

" أنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ، ولن تهلك إلي الأبد ، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي " ( يو 10 : 28 ) . هو هنا الراعي ، والفادي ، والحافظ . وهو أيضاً الباب ، وهو معطي الحياة ...


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

( يو 14 : 6 ) أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة : هو الحق ، لأنه هو اللوجوس أو الكلمة ، كما ورد في ( يو 1 : 1 ) .



" أنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ، ولن تهلك إلي الأبد ، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي 

" ( يو 10 : 28 ) . هو هنا الراعي ، والفادي ، والحافظ . وهو أيضاً الباب ، وهو معطي الحياة ...

 أنا هو نور العالم . من يتبعني لا يمشي في الظلمة ، بل يكون له نور الحياة 



2- ( يو 11 : 25 ) " أنا هو القيامة والحياة . من آمن بي ولو مات ، فسيحيا 

صدقنى ياخى لم تجد شخص يحبك فى الدنيا دى مثل السيد  المسيح الذى قال ان نسيت الام رضيعها فاانا لا انساك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (24 أغسطس 2008)

*الى الاخ شريف قابيل*

سلام السيد المسيح معك

انا شوف ردك بموضوع ظهورات العذراء مريم وعاوز تتاكد اتفضل يااخى الغالى كل المعلموت وصور وفديو  وكل شى 

http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/07-V...-Mary-Videos_Videohat-El-3athraa2-Mariam.html



http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/07-V...ary-Videos_Videohat-El-3athraa2-Mariam_2.html


http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...-Zohoorat-El-3adra-Fel-karn-el-3eshreen_.html


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_16.htm


----------



## شريف قابيل (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الى الاخ شريف قابيل*



نور و نعمة قال:


> ياخى الغالى شريف انا عاوز اقولك حاجة السيد المسيح  قال سلامى لكم سلامى اعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا
> 
> بجد مش هتلاقى احن او شخص محب للسلام زى المسيح لدرجة ان السيد المسيح قال احبوا اعداكم وقال كما ن لا تقاموا  الشر بالشر
> اما رسوال الاسلام مع احترامى لة قال ما لم يكن معة مال ليتصدق فليعلن اليهود و النصارى
> قارن وهتعرف الحقيقة






نور و نعمة قال:


> اقرا ههذا عن السيد المسيح لة المجد
> 
> تكلم القديس يوحنا كثيراً عن السيد المسيح . ولكن من أهم ما ورد فيه ،
> 
> ...





نور و نعمة قال:


> ( يو 14 : 6 ) أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة : هو الحق ، لأنه هو اللوجوس أو الكلمة ، كما ورد في ( يو 1 : 1 ) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





بالنسبة للجزئية دى ...  تكرار أستخدام كلمة أنا .. يوحى بالتكبر و الغرور .


فأنا مش عارف لماذا تم أستخدامها فى كل الآيات السابقة مع أن من معرفتى


القليلة إن المسيح مش متكبر ولا مغرور ... أرجو التوضيح 
​







نور و نعمة قال:


> سلام السيد المسيح معك
> 
> انا شوف ردك بموضوع ظهورات العذراء مريم وعاوز تتاكد اتفضل يااخى الغالى كل المعلموت وصور وفديو  وكل شى
> 
> ...







شكراً على الفيديوهات بس بصراحة أنا مكونتش شايف حاجة خالص 


أنا سامع صوت بس إنما مكونتش شايف العذرا خالص .
​


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أول الأسئلة المحيرة بالنسبة لى ....*

غرور ؟؟ 

المسيح كان بيقول على للى كانوا بيصلبوا اغفر لهم ؟؟ يبقى مغرور 

فى الكتاب المقدس مكتوب 

خليا نفسة اخذا   صورة عبد


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 أغسطس 2008)

*عزيزي شريف عرفنا سابقا* *ان الله قال للحية:*


*"واضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها.هو يسحق راسك وانت تسحقين عقبه"(تك3: 15).*
*هذه الاية توضح بان الله سيرسل من نسل المراة من سيسحق ابليس الذي هو الحية ، لاحظ قوله نسل المرأة وليس نسل الرجل، لان السيد المسيح له المجد هو الوحيد الذي جاء من امراة بدون زرع بشر اي بدون زواج. *

*هذه النبؤءة انتظرها اليهود الوف السنين وعرفوا انه هناك شخص عظيم وعجيب سياتي ليسحق الحية القديمة.*

*واستلم ادم الشريعة الرمزية الدموية (الذبائح) من الله مباشرة وسلمها وعلمها بدوره لاولاده، *

*"وكل شيء تقريبا يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" (عبرانيين 9: 22).*


*ثم قدّم ابنا ادم تقدمة لله ، فقدم هابيل من سمان غنمة وقدم قايين من ثمار حقله، لكن الله قبل تقدمة هابيل الحيوانية ولم يقبل تقدمة قايين النباتية لان الله يريد الذبيحة من اجل الغفران وليس النباتات والثمار!.*


*وبدأت رحلة الذبائح الطويلة وتوارث شعب الله شريعة الذبائح من بعضهم البعض بعد ان استلموها من ادم، ووضعت للذبيحة قوانين ونظم وانواع وذلك على يد موسى النبي ،حتى خراب الهيكل ( هيكل سليمان) الذي تنبأ عن خرابه السيد المسيح، فوقفت نظام الذبائح حتى اليوم في اسرائيل، لان المرموز له بالذبيح وهد السيد المسيح قد جاء وفدانا على خشبة الصليب، فما دام المرموز له الذي تنباء عنه الانبياء قد جاء فلا داعي من اليوم للرمز (الذبيحة الحيوانية).*

*ولاهمية الذبائح نرى الله بذاته يطلب من موسى ان يبني الهيكل ويضع له الله شروط وقوانين الذبائح وكيفية تقديمها وانواعها...الخ*

*لذلك نرى ان الذبائح قدمت بيد هابيل ونوح وابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وموسى....الخ.*

*ومن اهم رموز الذبائح للسيد المسيح نرى قصة ابراهيم لما قدم ابنه اسحق كذبيحة ، لكن الله فداه بكبش عظيم!! وبما ان الذبائح البشرية ممنوعة نرى هنا ان الله مهد ذهن اليهود الى هذا الذبيح العظيم (المسيح) وفدى اسحق بكبش عوضا عن حياته.*


*وهكذا وضحت لك شريعة الذبيحة ولماذا صلب المسيح عوضا عنا لانه هو الذبيح العظيم وحمل الله الرافع خطايا العالم. وبذلك انهي الموضوع معك، فان كان عندك اسئلة على ما سبق تفضل واسال , او ندخل في موضوع ثاني. وشكرا للاهتمامك :16_14_21:*​


----------



## شريف قابيل (24 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *عزيزي شريف عرفنا سابقا* *ان الله قال للحية:*
> 
> 
> *"واضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها.هو يسحق راسك وانت تسحقين عقبه"(تك3: 15).*
> ...





تمام أنا فهمت الجزئية دى بس فيه سؤال واحد 





> *ثم قدّم ابنا ادم تقدمة لله ، فقدم هابيل من سمان غنمة وقدم قايين من ثمار حقله، لكن الله قبل تقدمة هابيل الحيوانية ولم يقبل تقدمة قايين النباتية لان الله يريد الذبيحة من اجل الغفران وليس النباتات والثمار!.*





تقصد هنا قابيل ..؟؟ أنا أعرف *قابيل* لكن أول مرة أسمع عن قايين 

من زمان أعرف عن قابيل و هابيل و أن *قابيل* قتل أخوه هابيل و لم يستطيع 

دفنه حتى رأى غراب يدفن طائر أخر فى التراب .. و بكده دفن أخوه هابيل

و من يومها أتعلمنا الدفن فى التراب من الطائر ...

ده اللى أعرفه أنما قايين ده مش عارفه ....




*ندخل بعد كده على عادات وتقاليد المسيحين بالتفصيل *
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 أغسطس 2008)

> تقصد هنا قابيل ..؟؟ أنا أعرف *قابيل* لكن أول مرة أسمع عن قايين
> 
> من زمان أعرف عن قابيل و هابيل و أن *قابيل* قتل أخوه هابيل و لم يستطيع
> 
> ...


*المسلمون (القرآن) يسونه قابيل لكن اسمه في التوراة والانجيل قايين ، سماه ادم كذلك لما ولدته امه حواء فقال اسمه قايين لاني اقتنيت ولدا* . 
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تك 4: 1 "[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)] وعرف آدم حواء امرأته فحبلت وولدت [/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]قايين[/font]*[font=times new roman (arabic)]*.وقالت اقتنيت رجلا من عند الرب".*[/font]
*فاذا ذكرت قابيل اما اي يهودي او مسيحي او عالم في التاريخ القديم فانه لن يعرف من هو المقصود*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 أغسطس 2008)

> *شريف قابيل: ندخل بعد كده على عادات وتقاليد المسيحين بالتفصيل *​


*عزيزي شريف انا عم انتظر اسالتك التي قلت ستدخل فيها*​


----------



## fredyyy (26 أغسطس 2008)

*السؤال الجديد *


*في موضوع جديد*

*مشرف القسم ....... fredyyy*

*وشكراً لكل الأحباء الذين شاركوا في الاجابة*

*يغلق*


----------

